# Honda Grand Prix of St. Petersburg



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Just wanted to toss this out there in case anyone may be interested. I have several extra reserved seat tickets with paddock passes available for the race this coming weekend. 

Prices will be about half the face value for a 3-day ticket, Sat & Sun paddock passes, and reserved seats in the bleachers at the end of turn 1 (where all the action happens!) 

Honda Grand Prix of St. Petersburg - Honda Grand Prix of St. Petersburg

Feel free to shoot me an email if interested: [email protected]


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

$75 gets you a 3 day ticket with reserved seating & a paddock pass!


----------

